

Tan Le: A headset that reads your brainwaves - TED Talk - winthrowe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVhggGSjXVg

======
winthrowe
I was quite amazed that this is actually a purchasable product.
<http://www.emotiv.com/> has development kits for sale worldwide, and a
consumer headset available for US customers. This seems a far more interesting
way to spend $500 than on an iPad.

Currently window only, but apparently linux support is in the works as well.

